# Finding Share Accommodation



## Finsn't (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I will be moving to Singapore in the next month and have begun looking at housing options. I am leaning towards shared accommodation mainly to meet people and value for money. 

Could you please advise where the best places to look for shared accommodation are? I have found easyroomate, however i would like to broaden the search as there doesn't seem to be many new options coming up in my price bracket (roughly $3000 per month).

Are there places catering for the mid to higher end condo's? Or can you approach agents? 
I see many of these places for rent (as in the whole apartment) however very few rooms seem to be available around this price...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnfieldKnight (Jan 30, 2013)

With $3k budget, you can go for a whole public housing unit instead of a room.

You can go with an agent if you like which will saves you a lot of hassle.


----------



## Finsn't (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea I know, I have thought about that, but as i mentioned i'd prefer to live with others. Mainly for the social code, but also because its better value for money..


----------



## aliaman12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,

I suggest go to Wimdu Singapore website. it has lots of low to very high price room rental options and could easily be booked online. I used the service couple of times and worked well for me.

Regards,

Syed


----------

